# Rotala Macrandra Care



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Need advice.

My one week rotala macrandra is lossing all the old leaves, is it normal.
Do they require less light, currently its right under the 30W LED flood light.










Tank Specification:
10 Gallon
8 Hours Lighting, One LED flood light and 6500K CFL
DIY CO2
Dirted and capped with Eco-complete
PPS Pro fertz
Temperature: 82-84F 
Fish: Gupy,Danios,Neon


One of the floating tip which I planted in a 5 Gallon non CO2, eco-complete, one 6500k CFL seems doing way better than these big stems.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I would think it is transitioning to new parameters. If it is still not looking good in a month+, I would then be concerned. Snip the old ratty bottoms and plants the new tops once you get enough new growth.
The floating tip is probably doing better because it is new growth, and doesn't need to shed all the old growth like these stems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It is normal.
R. macranda is one of the most difficult plants to grow in the hobby.

You have already figured this: let several younger stems float in the tank. Once they start branching and developing new roots, plant them.

In my personal experience, this plant requires way more light then is reasonable for average tanks. Increasing the light in turn necessitates increasing co2 and other ferts. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree with the changing of parameters... plants behave differently when just introduced. Are the other plants ok ? Do they have any problems ?

PPS Pro is meant to start lean and adjust individual nutrient dosing until your plants show no problems and there is little to no excess of any nutrient. Maybe you are running lean on some nutrient ? P ?

Also provide good water flow around the plant. This plant seems like one which really likes the flow/CO2


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you all. 

Its the transitioning, I pulled out one stem to replant it somewhat away from the light source. There is heavy root growth. Also trimmed one of the plant and replanted the new part, I know I should have left it alone.

I am still confused on the lighting requirement for this plant. I read high light is not good.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Hight light is not good for what?


----------

